# Atomic LED Strobe/Cab lights now avail.



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

They are now Avail. for Pre-Order on their site and you save $25 and get free shipping.

Check them out here.
https://www.atomicled.com/

I can't wait to install these on my Powerwagon!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LED Replacement Bulbs for your clearance lights - $15 (maybe less). Sho-ME LED flasher - $25-$50, and you have the same thing for much less money.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

There are more individual leds in the atomic leds then just a single led bulb that plugs into the factory socket in the cab lights. 

But yea you are correct you can do it for cheaper. I also do not think the Atomic leds have the proper connector to plug into the harness of the truck, but I think that has to due to the fact you need to hook up a relay as well to the lights to get them to flash properly.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a number of smaller led bulbs out there that have more than one led in them. I'm not sure how bright the atomic lights are, but I'm sure you could have something pretty close.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the LED's in my 03 F350 and love them, the only downfall is that they cannot be seen from behind you. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

06Sierra;1317192 said:


> There are a number of smaller led bulbs out there that have more than one led in them. I'm not sure how bright the atomic lights are, but I'm sure you could have something pretty close.


The Eurolite ones have a series of lil leds in them. The Recon ones have a board soldered onto what looks like a 914 or 904 Wedge bulb.












fishinRI13;1317248 said:


> I have the LED's in my 03 F350 and love them, the only downfall is that they cannot be seen from behind you. Just my 2 cents.


Put some on the back of the cab.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I don't plow with the Powerwagon, I really want these for the clean, stock look and safety feature if I am on the side of the road helping someone.

I do understand that I could get some cheap LED's for the stock cab light, get a strobe unit, mess with the wiring, etc. and get a nice cheap knock-off.

Or spend some extra $ and get a well designed cab light that has 72 led's in each marker light.

I work for a lighting MFG (higher end Commercial/architectural) and I can appreciate the time and R&D that has been put into these lights, I only hope that they are true to their price (Quality)

As far as rear lighting, I am planning on 2 of these in the back window.http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-n-more-e3-super-led.html


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

My07Brute;1317503 said:


> Well, I don't plow with the Powerwagon, I really want these for the clean, stock look and safety feature if I am on the side of the road helping someone.
> 
> I do understand that I could get some cheap LED's for the stock cab light, get a strobe unit, mess with the wiring, etc. and get a nice cheap knock-off.
> 
> ...


Well then you are going to buy the right lights. They are extremely bright at night, they light the signs around you even when just on as clearance lights. They are awesome I definately don't regret buying them.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*dodge atomic leds*



fishinRI13;1317248 said:


> I have the LED's in my 03 F350 and love them, the only downfall is that they cannot be seen from behind you. Just my 2 cents.


You gotta throw something in the rear of that truck. I just finished my new light setup. I have another thread I just made up last night but this is a link to my truck.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

hardwoodcd;1318426 said:


> You gotta throw something in the rear of that truck. I just finished my new light setup. I have another thread I just made up last night but this is a link to my truck.


Looks good!

do you have any better picks of the cargo light set up?

I like that set up better than fabbin something up to sit in the back window.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We have added the Dodges to the website. They will start shipping around the 20th and are really nice looking lights.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

*How well do they work in daylight?*

Does anyone have them installed and can attest as to how well they work in daylight? I'd like to ditch my lighbar and go to these instead, but I'm apprehensive about losing the Whelen mini-edge effectiveness in daylight.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

look a little farther down, I have them installed and did a daytime vid


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks My07Brute, I'm convinced. I placed my order and I'll try to get them installed soon after they arrive. I'll get some video up as soon as I can.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a coupon code for the Atomic site?


----------

